# Bud vase



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Turned this bud vase from the same unknown wood as the last post I made. I used a water base varnish to seal the wood since it was very wet. I think I put 4 coats of this water base on it and this didn't change the color on the substrate one little bit. Looks almost white. The vase is 4.5" high .Just drilled a 1/4" hole to put a couple flowers in the vase. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch that is outstanding very nice.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks Buddy. 
How are the ink pens coming along? Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch that is a good looking vase.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice Mitch, great shape.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie, Chippypah
Thanks very much, both of you guys. Mitch


----------

